# Selling At Gunshow



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I have a Smith & Wesson Model 29-2 .44 Magnum that I am going to sell at the gunshow in Columbus this weekend. My Gun Traders Guide has this valued at $545. Does anyone know if these manuals are accurate? Has anyone ever sold at these gunshows? I just wanna make sure I'm getting what my gun is worth. Thanks.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

You will get low balled at a gunshow. If you don't know what its worth just say I'm taking offers and don't get in a hurry to sell. After several offers you will get a ballpark idea what its worth. Remember everyone is looking for a bargin (can't blame them)


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I haven't went to a PRO show this year, but if I recall there is a guy there that has nothing but vintage & collectible S&W's. He sits against the wall near the entrance when the PRO show is in Wilmington. These guns are very expensive not what you or would be interested in, but I bet he would give you an estimate of what it's worth & what you can expect to get out of it.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I wouldn't expect to get the same price as they are selling for as there prices are usually jacked up a bit. A dealer is going to offer you quite a bit less than they are selling for or they can't make any money. Do a search here in the completed auctions. I did it and a few came up http://www.gunbroker.com/


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for all your replies. I know it isn't going to sell for list price but was just wandering if that list price sounded right. I'll check into those auctions. Thanks all.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Also another idea may be to keep it closed up until you do a once over of the show. See how may of the same model you see. Keep those prices in mind, then take the gun out & keep it in your hand & see the people flock to you.

Watch out for the "regulars". The guys in the same blue overalls that go to every Billgoodmans & Pro Gun shows in Ohio. How many people know who I'm talking about? They will want to lowball you then sell high (as any dealer would) but they are obnoxious about how they do it.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

How did it go. Did you sell it today?


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

It was as busy as I have ever saw it there. Couldn't hardly walk through. I did buy a USGI carbine barrel for my M1.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Let me tell you what my dad made us do.....

We went to Old English Gun Shop then Vandailia Tactical, my brother in law was looking to trade a Colt Officers model in on a S&W .500. Well after we left V.T. my dad says "Lets go to the Bill Goodman's show in Cincinnati". I told him we should just go to the PRO in Columbus, well we ended up making th dive to Cincinnati. Hmm...... would have helped if dad was looking @ the OHIO SCHEDULE! Goodman's had a show this weekend, but it was in TN!!!!!! All that driving for nothing (well we did stop @ Popeyes for some chicken).


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Well I didn't sell it. Had several people that seem interested but they made no offer after I told them my asking price of $425. A couple dealers said that was a fair price and that I shouldn't have a problem moving it but no luck. I only saw one of these in the entire show and it had a 4" barrel, mine is 6 1/2". It was priced at $579. Thinking of going back today and making a trade for possibly a 9mm. I did have several offers to trade just not to buy.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

If you didnt move the gun today at the show you might want to try one of the internet forums, rimfirecentral has tons of people buying and selling all hours of day and night, problem is though you have to be registered for 35 days before you can post in the classifieds(dont ask me why because I dont know ) the varmints den is also a good place.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for all that replied and helped me out. I was able to make a deal that I was happy with. I traded for a Taurus PT 111 Pro 9mm. Is was new in the box. The dealer had it priced at $320 plus tax. I traded for the new 9mm and got $75 cash to boot. The wife picked out the new gun. We are going to take the CCW course soon and I think this will be her new toy. Thanks all.


----------

